
Google+ vanity URL maker - neave
http://gplus.to/
======
kenkam
It didn't work for me, it just redirected me to Google Turkey
(<http://gplus.to/kenkam> \--> <http://www.google.com.tr/>)

~~~
wccrawford
In case you didn't know, that link does work for some people. (Me, for
instance. I ended up at your profile.)

It might be a regional thing. Or they might have fixed a bug.

------
1010011010
gplus.to seems to have nothing to do with Google, other than someone set up a
g+-specific url shortener.

~~~
doghouselabs
and they're quietly collecting people's google id's.

~~~
LiveTheDream
Google IDs are not private information.

~~~
cycojesus
Doesn't mean I'll make it easy for them to get mine. Especially for a url that
will loose its value the day google implments the functionality, a temporary
vanity url is of little use (to me.)

------
spindritf
Nice, though I'm assuming that Google will provide some sort of vanity URLs
like fb did.

~~~
kelnos
It's odd, because pre-G+, you could set your profile URL (as well as your
Picasa albums URL). Now that G+ is active, that capability seems to be gone.

~~~
ktsmith
There's at least one google engineer in my extended circles that was surprised
the ability to edit the URL in the profile editor was gone. The instructions
on how to edit the url are still there but the element is missing from the new
layout. So he's "looking into it."

------
reaganing
I was surprised to see that Google+ doesn't have usable profile URLs like
Twitter and Facebook, so this is great workaround for a nice simple URL to
share. That long string of numbers does not look good.

~~~
courtewing
I'm sure this is a feature they will roll out, but it isn't exactly a must-
have for an MVP. Facebook didn't add their friendly URLs for many years.

------
sp332
For people who don't have invites yet, is it possible to determine what your
Google+ ID _will be_ and reserve a nick ahead of time?

------
krst
sucks reading about google plus when you can't get an invite to g+

~~~
guylhem
send me your email...

~~~
clark-kent
I would like one, my email is on my HN profile.

------
heyrhett
I kinda wish I could undo it now.

